# برنامج فى منتهى الروعة لجعل شاشة الكمبيوتر جذابة جدا



## bant el mase7 (19 مارس 2010)

http://www.magentic.com/index.aspx?id=10002

ادخل وحمل ها البرنامج الرائع جدا فهو يعطيك مئات المناظر الطبيعية 
وغيرها من المناظر الرائعة المتحركة كخلفية للشاشة وايضا خلفيات 
ثابت بأشكال متنوعة غاية فى الروعة

وهو برنامج سهل الاستعمال جدا

لاتنسوا تذكرونى فى صلاتكم
+
+
+++
+
+​


----------



## منصور بشرى (21 مارس 2010)

اصلى من اجلك ليعطيك الرب حسب سؤل قلبك  وشكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على البرنامج*
​


----------



## MATTEW (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي البرنامج المميز *


----------



## هانى شو (27 مارس 2010)

lمشكككككككوررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

